# Very Optimistic Speedometer



## Gloved (Oct 27, 2008)

Greetings,
I have a 08 Mini Clubman S. I've compared the km/hr numbers from 2 separate GPS units to the large analog speedometer and the digital readout in the tach. They are consistently 6km higher on the Mini guages compared to my GPS. I'm running completely stock wheels/tires so that is not the reason for the difference. Has anybody else noticed this optimistic speedometer readout? If so, can Mini make an adjustment to my guages?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Gloved said:


> Greetings,
> I have a 08 Mini Clubman S. I've compared the km/hr numbers from 2 separate GPS units to the large analog speedometer and the digital readout in the tach. They are consistently 6km higher on the Mini guages compared to my GPS. I'm running completely stock wheels/tires so that is not the reason for the difference. Has anybody else noticed this optimistic speedometer readout? If so, can Mini make an adjustment to my guages?


Every BMW product I've owned is off by 3 mph (about 5 km too high). The big dish speedo on my Cooper S runs 4-8 mph too high compared to the real speed and usually a few mph over the car's digital readout.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

BMW does this to avoid the possibility of producing a speedometer that underestimates speed, for which the fines are massive. My 3-series is off about 5mph at highway speed.


----------

